

UCL open letter to Paul Dacre, Editor of the Daily Mail - xioxox
http://www.ucl.ac.uk/news/news-articles/0314/200314-UCL-open-letter-to-Daily-Mail

======
chestnut-tree
Here is a link to the full BBC Newsnight report. The interview with the
scientists starts at 6:27 mark

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um9TUFXkSsE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=um9TUFXkSsE)

I fully support the UCL letter and despair of the Daily Mail. It is such a
vile and toxic newspaper with no ethics or integrity (like much of the
national British press).

------
ch215
It's hard not to expect this sort of appalling behaviour from the Daily Mail
but they really have pushed the boat out this time.

As much as I disagree with the Daily Mail, speaking objectively, I think you
have to say Paul Dacre has actually been a tremendous success as editor.

The newspaper is extremely well targeted at its audience. They only write this
crap because it's what their readers think and therefore it sells papers.
Generally, people want to read that they are right.

Newsnight have somewhat played into the Mail and others' hands lately with a
number of left-leaning hires but that certainly does not excuse this tripe.

If only the Daily Mail devoted their time and energy to journalism of
verification rather than that of affirmation, then they might actually do some
good.

